# Results - Rock Lake ND Boosters Coyote Hunt



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

*We had 87 teams register to hunt. *

There were a total of 22 coyotes shot. It was cold and windy both days of the hunt!

*Hunt Winners*
_1st place winners_ (2 DPMS .223's) Olsen/Finley with 4 coyotes (118 lbs)
_2nd place winners _($600) Peterson/Peterson with 4 coyotes (114 lbs)
_3rd place winners _($500) Bauman/Sheppard with 2 coyotes
_4th place winners _($400) Freund/Benson
_5th place winners_ ($300) Smeltzer/Yoder
_6th place winners_ ($200) Tumula/Hills
_7th place winners _($100) Fardrich/Baker

*Big Dog/Little Dog Winners:*
I don't have this info, but it should be available on our website soon. http://www.rocklakeboosters.org

*Raffle Prize Winners 2014*
1. DPMS Rifle: Mike Cox
2. $200 Scheels Gift Card: John McFarland
3. DPMS Rifle: Judy Halverson
4. $200 Cabela's Gift Card: Tara Berg
5. DPMS Rifle: Dale Durkhart
6. $200 Walmart Gift Card, Dennis Carter 
7. DPMS Rifle: Kevin Gjovik
8. $200 Scheels Gift Card: Jordon Stenson 
9. $200 Cabela's Gift Card: Ryan Laverdure
10. $600 (cash): Terry Black 
11. $150 Gerrell's Gift Card: Dale Mehring
12. $100 (cash): Troy Peterson 
13. $100 K/E Meats Gift Card: Joe Cook
14. $100 Cabela's Gift Card: Scott Knutt
15. $350 (cash): Barry Shepard 
16.$100 Gerrell's Gift Card: Brad Winkelman
17. $100 Scheels Gift Card: Kelly Anderson 
18. $100 (cash): Chris Neufield
19. Fox Pro Call: Chad Gilbertson
20. Gun Safe: Brian Oster

The Steak & Shrimp Supper was a fantastic success - we served 250 meals! The door prize winners and the Chinese Auction winners were all happy with their prizes.

Check out our webpage for photos of the 2013 event. http://www.rocklakeboosters.org

 HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE 2015 ROCK LAKE BOOSTERS COYOTE HUNT!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow,lots of nice prizes!
Congrats to the winners.That DDogg Finley is soon gonna have so many ARs he can open his own shop.


----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

you can't have to many


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

congrats DD. 
looked like a couple days of brutal conditions.


----------

